# The Surprising Secret to Perfect Skin



## canelita (Nov 16, 2005)

The latest research shows that the key to attaining an awesome complexion may be linked to your ethnic background. 

You know that many factors can affect your skin: the weather, your menstrual cycle, your cleansing routine, the Pill and yes, your diet. But there's one factor you don't hear much about: your ethnic background. At the latest American Academy of Dermatology annual meeting, several research dermatologists spoke about the role ethnicity plays in the overall condition of your skin. Here, top skin docs offer insights that'll help you score and maintain a gorgeous complexion based on those revelations. 





*Fair*

If you have a pale skin tone that's between porcelain and bisque, this is your group. Most fair-skinned people are Caucasian, but they can also be light-skinned Asians and Latinas. 

*Basic Characteristics*

Fair skin can range from being extremely dry to very greasy, but the most common denominator is a susceptibility to irritation, sensitivity and damage caused by UV exposure. The good news is that your relative lack of pigmentation means you have the easiest time scoring a uniform complexion. Even when your coloration is slightly off in places (from sun exposure, a breakout, a scratch or whatever), getting back to normal usually doesn't take the amount of time and effort often required of people with deeper skin tones.

*Basic Care*

Start your routine off with a gentle cleanser suited for your skin type (dry, oily or combo), but dermatologists emphasize that selecting moisturizers that'll help protect your fair skin from UV damage is key. During the day, use a broad-spectrum SPF 30 sunscreen laced with antioxidants. At night, opt for a cream that contains alpha-hydroxy acids or retinol to help speed up cell turnover. Another must: Get an annual total-body check from a derm. In between, look for moles and bumps that change shape or color or that hurt.

*Common Problems*

Hate to break it to you, but you're the first to show signs of sun damage (wrinkles, dark splotches, roughness). To speed up the sloughing off of damaged surface skin and reveal the fresher, sexier layer underneath, check out one of the new at-home acid peels or microdermabrasion kits. A good buy: L'OrÃ©al ReFinish Micro-Dermabrasion Kit, $25. Your relative paleness also makes redness look more pronounced. If irritation is causing your skin to appear ruddy, try a "calming cream" containing chamomile or other soothing botanicals. Color-corrective concealers, foundations and powders, often tinted a light green, can cancel out the red of pimples and broken blood vessels (your lack of natural UV protection makes you especially prone to these).




*Medium*

This spectrum spans skin tones from light beige to olive or deep tan. More likely than not, you're in this category if you're of East Asian, Latin, Mediterranean or Middle Eastern descent. 

*Basic Characteristics*

Having more melanin-rich skin gives you some natural UV protection ‑- not enough that you can ditch the SPF, but premature aging shouldn't be a huge concern. Also, your skin tends to be relatively thick, which often means fewer lines and wrinkles. But because it can also contain more oil glands, your skin may have enlarged pores and be prone to breakouts.

*Basic Care*

A salicylic-acid wash can help keep both oil and breakouts at bay. We like Benefit Wooosh!, $18. Also ‑- unlike powder, which can sit in and exaggerate pores ‑- blotting papers are a great temporary fix. Try Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets, $5. Another trick: Use a mattifyer under your sunscreen and makeup. One cult favorite: Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel, $35. 

*Common Problems*

Skin with a decent amount of melanin is predisposed to produce even more melanin at the slightest provocation. Derms report that hyperpigmentation, such as marks that outlive whatever caused them in the first place (like a bug bite or scratch) and melasma (masklike facial blotchiness), are the biggest concerns. Hydroquinone-spiked fading creams reduce the production of new melanin and help to whisk away existing spots. Try DDF Fade Gel 4, $42. Newer fading formulas use botanicals purported to help disperse existing pigment clusters into less noticeable particles. Because thick skin tends to have high concentrations of hair follicles, you may also have to wrestle with extra facial and body hair. Consider adding a hair-inhibiting lotion, such as Aveeno Positively Smooth Facial Moisturizer, $14, to your routine. Also, be aware that hyperpigmentation can be triggered by waxing burns, so if you let it rip at home, don't overheat the wax. If you go to a pro waxer, be up-front about your skin's sensitivity. For facial hair, try threading, a safe, time-tested alternative technique that tugs on skin less than waxing or tweezing.




*Dark*

Skin tones in this category can range from cafÃ© au lait to ebony and usually include African-Americans, Afro-Caribbeans and women from India, Sri Lanka and other areas of South Asia.

*Basic Characteristics*

The lucky news: Your skin is the best-protected against UV damage ‑- not so much so that you can forget sunscreen (ever!) ‑- but enough that you're likely to look a few years younger than your lighter-skinned contemporaries. Your pigmentation also provides camouflage against redness and even cellulite. On the other hand, hyperpigmentation can be a big issue ‑- the skin pros point out that acne scars are a particular bummer. 

*Basic Care*

Wage a war against pimple scars by making your cleansing routine about acne avoidance: Use a pore-cleansing salicylic-acid wash once or twice a day. We like BiorÃ© Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser, $6. But because you can't ensure against breakouts one hundred percent of the time, consider applying a cream that contains both salicylic acid as well as a brown spot-fighting ingredient. Try Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel, $15.

*Common Problems*

Keeping your b-day suit free of any ashy patches of dry skin is challenging because the contrast between dead, grayish cells and your rich dark skin tone can be obvious. Go for rich lotions and creams, and moisturize as often and as thoroughly as possible, especially when your skin is still damp after a shower. And stick with gentle cleansers versus drying soaps. Try Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash, $4.50. For stubborn ashiness, keep a humidifier on while you sleep. You may also be plagued with ingrowns. The culprit: a combo of coarse hair and curved follicles. Simply put, the hair has a hard time breaking through the surface of your skin. And as tempting as picking and excavating may be, just say no. At best, you'll invite hyperpigmentation...at worst, infection. Instead, opt for exfoliating and/or antiinflammatory products that coax trapped hairs out. Try Completely Bare Bikini Bump Blaster, $35, or Tend Skin, $20.

*African-American Skin Alert*

No matter where you fall on the spectrum of dark skin, the most important thing to remember is that sun-induced skin cancer poses a particular risk. Cancerous growths are usually caught at a later (and more dangerous) stage in dark-skinned patients than in others. It's not that questionable spots are trickier to spot on dark skin than they are on light skin; rather, says Dr. Downie, "there's a lack of awareness among women of color that cancer could even be a problem for them." Plus, a lot of doctors aren't being sufficiently trained in skin of color. So you need to be especially vigilant about self-monitoring. Here are all the classic patterns of potential cancerous growths to look out for: moles and bumps that change shape or color, or that bleed or hurt, or that don't heal. Pay special attention to your palms, soles and the skin under your nails, areas where there is a higher incidence of melanoma among African-Americans. So remember: Wear SPF 30 (yes, 30!), get an annual skin exam and self-monitor in between those visits.

*How Birth Control Affects Skin Tone* 

The hormones in the Pill and the patch trick your body into thinking it's pregnant, which can produce the mask of pregnancy, or melasma. Sometimes this condition can be harder to treat than the pregnancy-induced version. Still, fading creams, Retin-A and peels generally help.


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2005)

Another great post Eleinys.

I'm on Medium skin type.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## canelita (Nov 16, 2005)

No problem :icon_wink

I'm medium too


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool post.. Hate that i'm in the first group to get wrinkles first though!


----------



## MaraNFla (Nov 16, 2005)

This is not true for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am 45 1/2 and I have hardly any wrinkles to speak of. This may be because I have oily skin and don't spend time in the sun. My mother died at 50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But she didn't have wrinkles either I am starting to notice that my cheeks seem to be less firm, is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## jet (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure if i'm fair or medium.. If I didn't tan i'd be fair, I guess. But my tan's pretty mych permanent now from alk the time in the sun, lol.

ooh, but I guess i'd be a "light beige", but pinkish. Yeah.. medium.

Middle Eastern, baby. ;]


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

*fingers crossed it wont be the same for me too*!! I have combi/oily skin &amp; i'm rarely in the sun either. We never have sun in Ireland :icon_lol: . Actually, i heard before that people with oily skin look younger much longer than people with dry skin.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep thats what the lady at Clinique told me, oily skin looks younger for longer. I fall under the dark category and scarring and ingrowns can be a big problem, that's why I envy any dark person who has flawless skin because it's hard to achieve; I spend Â£10 of a 200ml tub of body butter for that very reason.:icon_redf


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 17, 2005)

im only 20 and have wrinkles round my eyes already, my bf says its cos im always happy but id have to disagree with him the - i do have my off days! im the 1st group, almost look gothic im that white!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 17, 2005)

I am also in the Fair group ..... I am surprised they say Fair skin often has a uniform complexion; I've had light red/pink splotches on my face (mostly my nose) for as long as I can remember! But fortunately a medium coverage foundation can hide it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In regards to oily skin = younger skin, I've read that oily skin still ages at the same rate as dry skin but it just ages differently. Dry skin tends to develop wrinkles as it ages, while oily skin doesn't wrinkle much but does tend to lose elasticity and start sagging! So it's important for all skin types to follow anti-aging procedures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Sadly I am super-fair and will be aging a lot faster than most everyone else!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 17, 2005)

That's an interesting and informative article. It just so happens that I fall under the fair group.


----------



## kaori (Nov 17, 2005)

:icon_bigg Thanks for GOD

give me medium skin,..:icon_smil

i wash my face 3 time,. wear with my daily moisturizer,..and casual make Up,..

than becouse my age in 30 i actualy use foundation,..with spf 15++

But I realy thanksfully and God always give me much lovely day ,

.I love my medium skin:icon_bigg


----------



## Leony (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto!

It all goes back to our skincare regimen and diet.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 17, 2005)

*Dark groupie checkin' in!:icon_chee "golden brown with yellow undertones to be exact!:icon_bigg Maybe I will look great when I get older like Halle Berry!*


----------



## lollipop (Nov 17, 2005)

Great info. But looking young has also to do with your face expressions. Cuz i know some people wo maybe don`t have wrinkles or anything, but they do not look younger then they are either. :icon_smil


----------



## lollipop (Nov 17, 2005)

Well good that you have nice skin, but it`s nature where you got it from.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2005)

You're 30?? Holy cow, you look much younger in your avatar!


----------



## Leony (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto! See what I told you Kaori  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 17, 2005)

I know I have to agree to, I was like 30? She looks as though she could be someones big sister and not a day older!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah, I am in fair group too :icon_roll I already have some wrinkles around my eyes but I try not to worry and I try to take the best care of my skin before its too late. well, sunscreen is the key! I try to use 40-60 spf on my face everyday. Sometimes I use 15 but only on very cloudy days or when I stay at home. Also, the sunscreens from outside the US have better chemical filters that give best protection against UVA rays - the ones responsible for aging! for this reason I try to buy my sunscreens outside of US. Too bad FDA didn't approve Mexoryls, but I heard they are working on it, so hopefully, in the future...

I believe sun protection is the key for looking young longest possible. UVA damage collagen in your skin, which is partially responsible for skin sagging and loosing elascity, so not only gravity is responsible for it.


----------



## kaori (Nov 18, 2005)

yess i am in 30 years,:icon_redf

in natural middle skin without tan lotion

i just simply for life

prayer for God to give me best time in my live

wash my face and put moisturizer for my face

not tooo much make up,...natural for my daily just put moisturizer,.and lipbalm

i love party sometime yess i need my make up stuff too:icon_bigg

love sport like bodylanguage and sit up sometime i am doing yoga

drinks suplement like collagen,..vit E,C,B2but i am not consum Q10

relax,..dont get stress,...love for aromatic oil

i don't like get whitening skin,...:icon_roll :icon_wink

I am not realy perfect one,...nobody perfect :icon_wink

just prayer and prayer,..thanksfully anytime for God bring me always

my life without stress,

...peace always:icon_love :icon_bigg :icon_chee


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 18, 2005)

*WHAT!!! You could pass for a high school teenager! You are very BLESSED, Pretty lady!:clap *


----------



## kaori (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks,...Lovechic:icon_smil

warm regards Kaori


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 20, 2005)

Great article, BTW. I'm definitely in the dark category. Yeah! I just hope I age as well as my mom. She's 55 but could totally pass for late 30s to early 40s. I'm trying. I protect from the sun like an albino, don't smoke, try to eat well and exercise and drink plenty of water, so I hope I'm successul in fighting back the hands of time.:icon_smil


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 21, 2005)

hehehe, funny how mixed info we hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I, on the contrary, heard, that round and full face looks young longer cause it doesn't get this sunken cheeks look. what to believe? :icon_eek: :icon_wink


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah, I heard/ read that people with prominent cheek bones develop the nasal-mouth folds faster. I can already see it on my own example.:icon_eek:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 21, 2005)

thank you... if it was directed to me, cause I am not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if you want to search up specific products and lines go to Review center and then "search review"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 3, 2006)

i can't decide if i am fair or medium. maybe a dark fair? i am half mediterrainian and half polish...so i guess that makes sense. i take care of my skin as if it were really pale - wear an spf 45 every single day! hope it pays off!


----------



## monniej (Mar 3, 2006)

great info! thanks for the thread! i always thought that there was something to this. kind of makes you rethink the "skin is skin" idea. thanks again.


----------



## lavender (Mar 3, 2006)

I never really knew that skin condition can be affected by ethnic group. This is very informative and interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Pauline (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for that, it was interesting and true!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 4, 2006)

Very informative! Thank you! I think the place wher eyou live also has to do with aging. Countries close to the Ecuator get more "burning" sun and that is not good. My husband gets little blisters whenever we go the beaches in Peru, yeah, even with SPF 45. :icon_eek:


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 4, 2006)

You're 46? From looking at your avatar, I would never have guessed you to be 46. You look a lot younger! :icon_smil

Thanks for posting *eleinys :icon_smil *


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the great &amp; helpful info...Feel a little sad that I'm in the "Fair" group (ghostly fair!)but I guess you have to deal with, and take care of, what you're given!:icon_smil


----------



## MACz.Addict (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for the post!


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool info!


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

The information is great! I can see this is true, so many nations people have great skin such as the south and eastern Asian.

I myself cannot decide between fair and medium. I'm not olive, but I'm middleeastern, with fairish skin and yellow undertones.

Once again thanks for the great post :clap


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

"_*How Birth Control Affects Skin Tone* _

The hormones in the Pill and the patch trick your body into thinking it's pregnant, which can produce the mask of pregnancy, or melasma. Sometimes this condition can be harder to treat than the pregnancy-induced version. Still, fading creams, Retin-A and peels generally help."

HORRIBLE! Has anyone had that happen to them while on birth control?


----------



## Kaede (Mar 5, 2006)

Great post! I always thought I was fair because I'm pale but maybe I just don't go outside enough b/c my skin acts more like the medium...I never sunburn! Yes I know I'm lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 27, 2006)

*The Surprising Secret to Perfect Skin*

You know that many factors can affect your skin: the weather, your menstrual cycle, your cleansing routine, the Pill and yes, your diet. But there's one factor you don't hear much about: your ethnic background. At the latest American Academy of Dermatology annual meeting, several research dermatologists spoke about the role ethnicity plays in the overall condition of your skin. Here, top skin docs offer insights that'll help you score and maintain a gorgeous complexion based on those revelations. 

_Sources: Jeanine Downie, M.D., coauthor of _Beautiful Skin of Color_; Flor Mayoral, M.D., of Miami; Jessica Wu, M.D., of Los Angeles; and David E. Bank, M.D., of Mount Kisco, NY._ 

*Fair*

If you have a pale skin tone that's between porcelain and bisque, this is your group. Most fair-skinned people are Caucasian, but they can also be light-skinned Asians and Latinas. 

*Basic Characteristics*

Fair skin can range from being extremely dry to very greasy, but the most common denominator is a susceptibility to irritation, sensitivity and damage caused by UV exposure. The good news is that your relative lack of pigmentation means you have the easiest time scoring a uniform complexion. Even when your coloration is slightly off in places (from sun exposure, a breakout, a scratch or whatever), getting back to normal usually doesn't take the amount of time and effort often required of people with deeper skin tones.

*Basic Care*

Start your routine off with a gentle cleanser suited for your skin type (dry, oily or combo), but dermatologists emphasize that selecting moisturizers that'll help protect your fair skin from UV damage is key. During the day, use a broad-spectrum SPF 30 sunscreen laced with antioxidants. At night, opt for a cream that contains alpha-hydroxy acids or retinol to help speed up cell turnover. Another must: Get an annual total-body check from a derm. In between, look for moles and bumps that change shape or color or that hurt.

*Common Problems*

Hate to break it to you, but you're the first to show signs of sun damage (wrinkles, dark splotches, roughness). To speed up the sloughing off of damaged surface skin and reveal the fresher, sexier layer underneath, check out one of the new at-home acid peels or microdermabrasion kits. A good buy: L'OrÃ©al ReFinish Micro-Dermabrasion Kit, $25.

Your relative paleness also makes redness look more pronounced. If irritation is causing your skin to appear ruddy, try a "calming cream" containing chamomile or other soothing botanicals. Color-corrective concealers, foundations and powders, often tinted a light green, can cancel out the red of pimples and broken blood vessels (your lack of natural UV protection makes you especially prone to these).

*Medium*

This spectrum spans skin tones from light beige to olive or deep tan. More likely than not, you're in this category if you're of East Asian, Latin, Mediterranean or Middle Eastern descent. 

*Basic Characteristics*

Having more melanin-rich skin gives you some natural UV protection ‑- not enough that you can ditch the SPF, but premature aging shouldn't be a huge concern. Also, your skin tends to be relatively thick, which often means fewer lines and wrinkles. But because it can also contain more oil glands, your skin may have enlarged pores and be prone to breakouts.

*Basic Care*

A salicylic-acid wash can help keep both oil and breakouts at bay. We like Benefit Wooosh!, $18. Also ‑- unlike powder, which can sit in and exaggerate pores ‑- blotting papers are a great temporary fix. Try Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets, $5. Another trick: Use a mattifyer under your sunscreen and makeup. One cult favorite: Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel, $35.

*Common Problems*

Skin with a decent amount of melanin is predisposed to produce even more melanin at the slightest provocation. Derms report that hyperpigmentation, such as marks that outlive whatever caused them in the first place (like a bug bite or scratch) and melasma (masklike facial blotchiness), are the biggest concerns. Hydroquinone-spiked fading creams reduce the production of new melanin and help to whisk away existing spots. Try DDF Fade Gel 4, $42. Newer fading formulas use botanicals purported to help disperse existing pigment clusters into less noticeable particles.

Because thick skin tends to have high concentrations of hair follicles, you may also have to wrestle with extra facial and body hair. Consider adding a hair-inhibiting lotion, such as Aveeno Positively Smooth Facial Moisturizer, $14, to your routine. Also, be aware that hyperpigmentation can be triggered by waxing burns, so if you let it rip at home, don't overheat the wax. If you go to a pro waxer, be up-front about your skin's sensitivity. For facial hair, try threading, a safe, time-tested alternative technique that tugs on skin less than waxing or tweezing.

*Dark*

Skin tones in this category can range from cafÃ© au lait to ebony and usually include African-Americans, Afro-Caribbeans and women from India, Sri Lanka and other areas of South Asia. 

*Basic Characteristics*

The lucky news: Your skin is the best-protected against UV damage ‑- not so much so that you can forget sunscreen (ever!) ‑- but enough that you're likely to look a few years younger than your lighter-skinned contemporaries. Your pigmentation also provides camouflage against redness and even cellulite. On the other hand, hyperpigmentation can be a big issue ‑- the skin pros point out that acne scars are a particular bummer.

*Basic Care*

Wage a war against pimple scars by making your cleansing routine about acne avoidance: Use a pore-cleansing salicylic-acid wash once or twice a day. We like BiorÃ© Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser, $6. But because you can't ensure against breakouts one hundred percent of the time, consider applying a cream that contains both salicylic acid as well as a brown spot-fighting ingredient. Try Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel, $15.

*Common Problems*

Keeping your b-day suit free of any ashy patches of dry skin is challenging because the contrast between dead, grayish cells and your rich dark skin tone can be obvious. Go for rich lotions and creams, and moisturize as often and as thoroughly as possible, especially when your skin is still damp after a shower. And stick with gentle cleansers versus drying soaps. Try Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash, $4.50. For stubborn ashiness, keep a humidifier on while you sleep.

You may also be plagued with ingrowns. The culprit: a combo of coarse hair and curved follicles. Simply put, the hair has a hard time breaking through the surface of your skin. And as tempting as picking and excavating may be, just say no. At best, you'll invite hyperpigmentation...at worst, infection. Instead, opt for exfoliating and/or antiinflammatory products that coax trapped hairs out. Try Completely Bare Bikini Bump Blaster, $35, or Tend Skin, $20.

*African-American Skin Alert*

No matter where you fall on the spectrum of dark skin, the most important thing to remember is that sun-induced skin cancer poses a particular risk. Cancerous growths are usually caught at a later (and more dangerous) stage in dark-skinned patients than in others. It's not that questionable spots are trickier to spot on dark skin than they are on light skin; rather, says Dr. Downie, "there's a lack of awareness among women of color that cancer could even be a problem for them." Plus, a lot of doctors aren't being sufficiently trained in skin of color. So you need to be especially vigilant about self-monitoring. 

Here are all the classic patterns of potential cancerous growths to look out for: moles and bumps that change shape or color, or that bleed or hurt, or that don't heal. Pay special attention to your palms, soles and the skin under your nails, areas where there is a higher incidence of melanoma among African-Americans. So remember: Wear SPF 30 (yes, 30!), get an annual skin exam and self-monitor in between those visits. 

*How Birth Control Affects Skin Tone*

The hormones in the Pill and the patch trick your body into thinking it's pregnant, which can produce the mask of pregnancy, or melasma. Sometimes this condition can be harder to treat than the pregnancy-induced version. Still, fading creams, Retin-A and peels generally help.

Source


----------



## Leony (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Marisol!


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 27, 2006)

Great article Marisol!:icon_smil


----------



## nlee22 (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome article! :clap

Thanks, Marisol!


----------



## teb (Mar 30, 2006)

Wonderful info


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 31, 2006)

good article  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will age the fastest, not fair:wassatt: good thing I am using high SPF everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks, Marisol!

You're not alone.


----------



## mummy (Mar 31, 2006)

This is a really good ariticle. I'm Polish and Slavish and we do not have good skin in our family so I feel it's a lost cause. I do what I can to make my skin nice but it doesn't always work and i blame it on my genes.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 31, 2006)

cool!


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 31, 2006)

The information about African Americans and sun care is so great! I am a black woman and I preach SPF all of the time, most black people in general don't think the sun will affect them, but trust me it does!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 31, 2006)

yes, I thought it was very useful info too. My boyfriend isn't African American, but he is Middle Eastern and he claims he doesn't have to use sunscreen because his dark skin gives him natural protection :wacko: I have to show him this article - even dark skin can suffer from the sun.


----------



## monniej (Mar 31, 2006)

great article marisol. loads of good info. thanks!!


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

this was very helpful...thanks for posting


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 1, 2006)

great artical thanks for posting Marisol


----------



## juhlinanoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome information!


----------



## agilroy5001 (Jun 13, 2006)

*jessica9* : I have the same problem. I am half Irish half Italian and used to be a brown bear during the summer before I started becoming obessive about sun-block (i am a 45-er on the face as well. Now, my skin seems to be on the fair side but I truly have no idea where I would be classified. I need a side by side face chart to decide!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 13, 2006)

Gr8 article, thnx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

I was wondering about that, too. What exactly is a pregnancy mask or melasma anyways? I mean, like what does it look like?


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

Very interesting post. I'm in the fair group btw !


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks for posting! great article.


----------



## canelita (Jun 21, 2006)

Check this for info Lisa.


----------



## selene (Jun 21, 2006)

There is only one thing that concerns me about this advice, and I feel compelled to post it. I've read many times that *women of color* should _avoid_ *salicylic acid*, as it will be a problem due to the pigment in their skin. Said another way, it can leave you with something that looks like hyperpigmentation, instead of the nice, even toned landscape. I would seriously hate for this to happen to the AA women out there. Please, at the very least, research this for yourself and then make a decision as to whether or not you should use a product with *BHA* in it.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jun 21, 2006)

GREAT POST!! surprised this is my first time reading it...hmpf

Well my derm gave me *salicylic acid *and its ok ...it helped with the breakouts but..it didn't help the dark spots that came oabout from using something else.. i still have to use my hydroquinone...which incidentally

sometimes makes my dark spots more prominent rather than fading them...:bawling:

Right now i'm looking for a doctor who really understand my skin rather than giving me strong products that are making my skin peel, dry and hurt...

finding a derm is half the battle


----------



## junell (Jun 21, 2006)

Great post. :g:


----------



## kittii (Jun 23, 2006)

wow very interesting never realized my skin tone could have so many effects. im usually fair tone but i love the sun so im medium skin tone thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArbonneAngel (Jun 23, 2006)

Great info - I never knew some of those things before!!

It's a shame most of the products recommended are tested on animals...


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great post.


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 20, 2007)

Great post! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## almondeyez (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post. At least now I know that part of my dry skin is due to being fair and not because I don't drink enough water. I'm up to 12 glasses a day! I slather on moisturizer too day and night. Hopefully it will help keep the wrinkles away a bit longer.


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 20, 2007)

Great post! Thanks for the info... I'm very fair skinned and 44... Perfect time for starting to get wrinkles if I don't start taking better care of my face I guess. I've always had great skin without much of a cleansing or makeup routine, but the article reminds me the importance of diligent skin care.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 20, 2007)

I love my skin, and I have my dad to thank for that. I look at pictures of him when he's 30 compared to how he looks now (70), and there's virtually NO change, just a bit more weight and a few age spots. Through a combination of genetics and my skincare regime, I hope to win the wrinkle battle!


----------



## tx_mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Good Information! Thanks!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I guess I need to start wearing sunscreen.


----------



## tajameka (Mar 27, 2007)

NiCE P0ST! VERY HElPFUl!


----------



## suzieiq (Apr 14, 2007)

I guess you have to have 10 posts before seeing the thumbnails?


----------



## suzieiq (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ehill4111 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

great article, and so true !


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the very informative article=)


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 16, 2007)

really informative hheheh


----------



## CubNan (Apr 16, 2007)

great info


----------



## Milah (Jan 1, 2009)

The darker the skin tone, the less age shows it is so true. I love my dark mahogany skin, EVERYONE in my family has tight skin.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG this is so real, thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## ashbee (Jan 3, 2009)

i guess i'm the medium...but i think wat u put into u'r body also reflects for u look when u are older...i'm someone whose never drunk and smoked a couple of drags to only prove a point..(lol)..other then that nothing else..and right now i'm 27 wid 2 kids...and my son's school asks me to call his parent or guardian before i can take him home........lmao..i wish i looked a little older though!! juzz so they would stop thinking my kids belong to my husband's first wife (who doesn't exist) lol...


----------



## nixginy (May 30, 2010)

Nice tips. Thanks for posting ;D


----------

